# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  معلش نص ساعة من وقتك ^_^ انت اللي محتاجني, انا مش بحاجة لشكلك..

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بالأول بحب اعرفكو علي انا رمضـــــــــان
بالعادة لما حدا يحكي بوصفني بـ"كريم" بس الناس المساكين
مفكريني كريم يعني برش عليهم أجر هيك "لله والوطن"

فبحب أقلكم لأ

انا ضيف وضايل أقل من شهر وبخلص
وعامل إلكم عروض طيلة ايامي فإللي بغتنمها هيني اكرمته
وإللي بقظيها لعب ونوم لا والله مش سائل فيه

بل وسحقا له

فحبيت يعني كوني كريم إني اذكركم تتستغلو عروضه لهالسنة
فكل الأجور مضاعفة ان شاء الله
وكل الأوقات مباركة كمان

فمن هسه يا عموه بدي اياك تفهم شو يعني كريم وتستغل كرمي

يعني اقلها استفيد بقدر ما انفقت عالرسائل
وانت بتبارك للناس فيني

فمن هسة للعيد بدي نص ساعة من كل واحد يقراله كم صفحة قرآن ويصلي ويدعي
يعني أقل اشي ممكن

بلكي استفدته

ومشكورييييييييين يا أكارم
ورمضان كريم

----------


## mylife079

يسلمووووووووووووووو


الله يجزيكي كل الخير

----------


## رنيم

يسلمووو

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]قال الله تعالى "قل يا عبادي الذين اسرفوا على انفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله" صدق الله العظيم

رب العزّة جل وعلا جعل للعبادات مواسم تتضاعف فيها الأجور والحسنات وهذا من فضله وكرمه ورحمته بأمة الإسلام ..
فإن كان المُنادي هو الله .. فهل نحتاج من رمضان أن يُنادينا لنفسه !!

لتعلم يا رمضان .. أنه لن يسبقني الى الله فيك أحد .. ان شاء الله  :Smile: 


شكرا صديقة ..[/align]

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:red;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]ربي اوزعني ان اشكر نعمتك التي انعمت علي وعلى والدي 


اختي جزاك الله كل خير 

واحسن الله صيامنا وقيامنا 

وكل عام وانت بالف خير [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## shams spring

*مشكووووووووووووووووورة*
 :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مشكورين جميعا على المرور العطر

وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صيام هذا الشهر الفضيل

وادخلني واياكم من باب الريان

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

:SnipeR (62):  يسلمو كتير ومشكوره :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Rahma Queen

يسلمو ع الموضوع الرائع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مشكورين على المرور 
مهند و رحمه

جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمو صديقة 

دائما متالقة

موضوع مميز

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هلا جوري 
مرورك مميز اكثر 
وان شاء الله نكون سوا بالجنه

----------

